# Cycle Chat London Summer Drinks 31st July



## Trickedem (9 Jun 2015)

Following the rip roaring success of the Christmas drinks last year I have taken it upon myself to organise some Summer time drinks on Friday 31st July. The venue is still to be decided, but it will not have music, therefore forcing us all to engage in scintillating conversation. There may even be a post-drinks meal of the curry variety.
If you are interested please let me know.


----------



## User10571 (9 Jun 2015)

Interested.
Al Barone Shad Thames has a track record for being effective.
Just sayin'........

Previous experience dictates they'd welcome prior notice.....
If numbers are in volume...


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Jun 2015)

Possibly interested.


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Jun 2015)

Might be doing the hackney audax the next day so might pop in for quick drink only. will be working nearby that day at ex-employer so could swing by about 7pm ish. great idea, Tim.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2015)

All Bar One is fine at lunchtime but it can be an absolute nightmare on a summer evening. I jostled for 20 minutes to get a round at one of the previous Summer Drinks. Grim.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jun 2015)

Date in the diary. Will revisit at intervals.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jun 2015)

User13710 said:


> You always say that, but I think that was back in April 2011 on a day when it was quite busy. As far as I know people have met there several times since then without any problems at all.


Maybe I'm being unfair on the place. The bun fight to get the drinks made a lasting impression. When it's not packed it's delightful.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jun 2015)

Buy a few slabs and meet under Waterloo Bridge.


----------



## Ganymede (10 Jun 2015)

Bookmarking in case I am in town. Is it a particular area of town we're looking at, if so I might be able to suggest a venue?


----------



## Trickedem (10 Jun 2015)

I wasn't impressed with All Bar One at Christmas. They have music that is played so loud you can't have a conversation.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jun 2015)

My top 3 city venues, are The Phene, (down the bottom of Margeretta terrace, just off of the Kings Road), The Gun, (down Coldharbour, near Blackwall DLR station), and Waxy O' Connor's not far from Picadilly circus, if that helps. The added bonus with Waxy's, is that if you're a bloke, you get to pee in a bucket. I'd substitute The Coach and Horses, in Berkley Square (if a more traditional venue is required), or suggest the White Horse, in Parson's Green, if damnned fine Scotch eggs are your thing, or The Albert, on Kingston Hill, if people are based mainly way out west.


----------



## MacB (11 Jun 2015)

I'll turn up wherever it is


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2015)

MacB said:


> I'll turn up wherever it is




You better.


----------



## theclaud (11 Jun 2015)

MacB said:


> I'll turn up wherever it is


Just as well. It's your round.


----------



## Gordon P (11 Jun 2015)

great idea but (un?)fortunately I shall be on my way - on foot - from Geneva to Menton: 11 days in & probably footsore so in need of a drink....


----------



## MacB (11 Jun 2015)

Tsk, tsk, always the naysayers........so are we going for a lunchtime start or is this a civilised session?


----------



## redfalo (11 Jun 2015)

Unfortunately, can't do the 31st  have a jolly good time, but watch you backpacks


----------



## Glow worm (11 Jun 2015)

Tempted. And a nice late summer night wobble home from Ely station afterwards. Would be great to meet some of you lot too.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2015)

How about the Anchor, Bankside?

Central, traditional pub so shouldn't be noisy, and some outside space for quiet congregation/bike parking.

http://www.taylor-walker.co.uk/pub/anchor-bankside-southwark/p0977/


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jun 2015)

User said:


> On a Friday evening, in summer, that will be rammed


 On the last Friday evening before August, every single pub near The City is going to be rammed.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jun 2015)

slowmotion said:


> On the last Friday evening before August, every single pub near The City is going to be rammed.


Not if you know the back ways and alley ways. Even right in the thick of it, you can find a bit that's not so bad (Lamb and flag in Covent Garden, the Mitre in Hatton garden) for example.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jun 2015)

User said:


> True.


 ...and landlords will be far more intested in hosing down City slickers with expensive champagne than accommodating a bunch of mere cyclists.......


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Not if you know the back ways and alley ways. Even right in the thick of it, you can find a bit that's not so bad (Lamb and flag in Covent Garden, the Mitre in Hatton garden) for example.


 The Lamb and Flag was rammed even back in the early Eighties. I know. We used to gather there before going roller skating in Jubilee Hall.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jun 2015)

slowmotion said:


> ...and landlords will be far more intested in hosing down City slickers with expensive champagne than accommodating a bunch of mere cyclists.......


Again, if you pick your venue carefully, you'd be surprised ( the cow in Stratford ) for example. Easy to find, not overly busy, couldn't give a toss about the yarpy yarpy, barrow boy brigade.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jun 2015)

I


slowmotion said:


> The Lamb and Flag was rammed even back in the early Eighties. I know. We used to gather there before going roller skating in Jubilee Hall.


It's a funny one, sometimes you can't breathe, sometimes you could do a breakdancing demo.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jun 2015)

The Wetherspoons right by Angel tube station is a cracker, not overly rammed either. There's always good old Dirty Dicks in Bishopsgate.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I
> 
> It's a funny one, sometimes you can't breathe, sometimes you could do s breakdancing demo.


 The Roller Disco in Jubilee Hall was fun. I went there with a whole bunch of people including the girl I married. Love on sixteen wheels!


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jun 2015)

The blind beggar in Whitechapel, it's a bit 'studenty' nowadays, but it's near Brick lane (good for late night cuisine).


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jun 2015)

slowmotion said:


> The Roller Disco in Jubilee Hall was fun. I went there with a whole bunch of people including the girl I married. Love on sixteen wheels!


Nice one


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Nice one


 It was fun. About eighty people would weave around to the sound of cheesy disco music for a couple of hours...all kinds of people. There was a quite old construction worker who came in his site wellies and strapped some hire skates to the bottom of them. Some of the cool black dudes were altogether of a different league and went on to get into the cast of Starlight Express. We all rubbed along together with grins on our faces. I was never very good but we all had great nights out.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jun 2015)

Even the House of Lords had a soft spot for roller skating back then.
http://hansard.millbanksystems.com/lords/1980/feb/18/jubilee-hall-covent-garden-listed


----------



## srw (12 Jun 2015)

slowmotion said:


> ...and landlords will be far more intested in hosing down City slickers with expensive champagne than accommodating a bunch of mere cyclists.......


The City slickers in that part of the City drink beer, unless they're in a wine bar, when they drink wine.

Anyway - the Crosse Keys on Gracechurch Street is a spoons, is cavernous, and not usually too rammed. Or there's the Vintry or the Jamaica Inn round the corner, each of which has a large churchyard to spill over into.

If I thought it was possible to organise a pubload of cyclists I'd suggest a plan A - if dry inside, and a plan B - if wet, outside.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Jun 2015)

If you've got some definite numbers and a start time I'd book an area in a bar with table service.

Crosse Keys might be okay, but here's a reason for its relatively low popularity.

How many are we talking?


----------



## Trickedem (12 Jun 2015)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions on venues. I already had a pretty firm idea on a venue and for many reasons it is likely to be a Spoons. Athough some of the pubs in Wapping are good, they aren't so well connected to public transport. I will finalise my research in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Jun 2015)

Crosse Keys ('Spoons) had enough space at 5pm today.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Jun 2015)

Pencilled in. We might be on holiday but if not I'll come.


----------



## sagefly (18 Jun 2015)

Wapping is groovy!! failing that Monkey Puzzle in Paddington, plenty of space, amable bike parking, good bus, train tube links


----------



## MacB (3 Jul 2015)

Just checking this is still happening as I need to make plans


----------



## frank9755 (4 Jul 2015)

MacB said:


> Just checking this is still happening


I don't think it's started yet


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Are they plans to come along?


And more importantly, buy us a drink.


----------



## MacB (4 Jul 2015)

Oh you guys!!!!!!!!!!

No I've got people to see in London on the Saturday so if I'm coming up on the Friday as well then it makes sense to take a hotel for the night.

I was kind of hoping for venue confirmation, maybe some reasonably priced hotel suggestions and I'd even be up for sharing a twin room.

But don't let all that get in the way of mocking me and my wallet mercilessly


----------



## Trickedem (6 Jul 2015)

After an exhaustive search of London Pubs, I have settled on the one that I thought would fit the bill when I visited it in December, when the memories of the Christmas drinks were still fresh. The main requirements, were that it should be possible to have a conversation, be large enough for a group of people and sell alcohol. So the winning venue is the Crosse Keys in Gracechurch Street. See you on the 31st July from about 6pm. As it is a Friday, most of the City types will hopefully have started to depart for their weekend residences and we will have space to have a good night.


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2015)

Hmmmmm......

17th July - I still harbour hopes of making it down to Whitstable. One of the members of my team is leaving and hasn't yet decided which venue to go to.

31st July - One of the other members of my team is leaving and has booked evening drinks at the Counting House. And there are also CC drinks at the Crosse Keys. And I'm in Gracechurch Street already. And, from experience, @Trickedem is right about the city types - the Crosse Keys will have the people who like drinking and conversation, not showing off.

All would be well, except that...

2nd August - @rvw and I ride 100 miles out to Surrey and back via Leith Hill and Box Hill, having done next to no training and (in my case) put on a couple of stone.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Jul 2015)

Sounds good. Thank you @Trickedem.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2015)

Good for me..


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Jul 2015)

Good for me too.


----------



## ttcycle (8 Jul 2015)

Will be there.


----------



## Bollo (9 Jul 2015)

MacB said:


> ... I'd even be up for sharing a twin room.


Before anyone plans on being MacB's bunky, consider his avatar.


----------



## frank9755 (19 Jul 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Pencilled in. We might be on holiday but if not I'll come.


We will be on holiday (touring round the Black Forest) so won't be able to make it - but have a good time, everyone!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2015)

frank9755 said:


> We will be on holiday (touring round the Black Forest) so won't be able to make it - but have a good time, everyone!


The attendees will be absolutely gatteaued, Frank.
You'll have your cake and eat some too, when you stop for rest, I hope. Have a lovely holiday, both.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2015)

Just a reminder for Fridays drinkies....


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Just a reminder for Fridays drinkies....


I 'tweeted' Tim...he's disappeared on a bicycle tour today - abroad. To the Nether regions...or maybe Lands...not sure.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jul 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Following the rip roaring success of the Christmas drinks last year I have taken it upon myself to organise some Summer time drinks on Friday 31st July. The venue is still to be decided, but it will not have music, therefore forcing us all to engage in scintillating conversation. There may even be a post-drinks meal of the curry variety.
> If you are interested please let me know.



Can I suggest you update this post with the details? The venue etc is buried deep on page 4.

(probably won't be making it myself)


----------



## MacB (29 Jul 2015)

Looking at the map this appears to be comfortably walkable from Waterloo...can anyone confirm this?

If that's the case then I'll get a train home rather than a hotel as I need to do some bits on Saturday morning before heading back up to London.


----------



## MacB (29 Jul 2015)

Looking at the map this appears to be comfortably walkable from Waterloo...can anyone confirm this?

If that's the case then I'll get a train home rather than a hotel as I need to do some bits on Saturday morning before heading back up to London.


----------



## theclaud (29 Jul 2015)

MacB said:


> If that's the case then I'll get a train home rather than a hotel.


Good idea. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MacB (29 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> Good idea. What could possibly go wrong?



 The only thing I can think of is if a certain TC fails to appear and carry out chaperone to the station duties, but it's a risk I'll have to take.


----------



## srw (29 Jul 2015)

MacB said:


> Looking at the map this appears to be comfortably walkable from Waterloo...can anyone confirm this?
> 
> If that's the case then I'll get a train home rather than a hotel as I need to do some bits on Saturday morning before heading back up to London.


It is - about 40 minutes of staggering. Cross London Bridge then follow the South Bank. Alternatively use the Waterloo and City line from Bank tube, which is 5 minutes walk at either end and one stop. I think the last train on the W&C is after the last train from Waterloo to anywhere sensible.


----------



## theclaud (29 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> the last train from Waterloo to anywhere sensible.


This is @MacB you are talking to, remember...


----------



## theclaud (29 Jul 2015)

MacB said:


> The only thing I can think of is if a certain TC fails to appear and carry out chaperone to the station duties, but it's a risk I'll have to take.


I can't make it, Al, but Teef has form when it comes to helping doddery old pissheads onto trains. Am I right, @rich p?


----------



## theclaud (29 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> You expect Rich to remember?


No - it's a deduction. He definitely got home, and @threebikesmcginty would've been in no state to help.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> I can't make it, Al, but Teef has form when it comes to helping doddery old pissheads onto trains. Am I right, @rich p?


He was heavy. Mind, I'm not his brother. Ed was fine.


----------



## MacB (29 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> He was heavy. Mind, I'm not his brother. Ed was fine.



is that Teef speak for 'I'll be there for you Al'?


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2015)

MacB said:


> is that Teef speak for 'I'll be there for you Al'?


Been there for you for ages, Al...died of thirst eventually...like so many others. Your moths must be fully grown by now.


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2015)

Sadly I'm planning on getting pìssed elsewhere so I won't be able to attend. Teef will have to find some other waster to interfere with when they're perfectly capable of falling over without any assistance. Who knew that you don't put oyster cards in the ticket slot


----------



## Fnaar (30 Jul 2015)

Poo, I'll be in that London Friday evening, but have a family do on


----------



## Fnaar (30 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Where? You could try to pull a two venue job.


Can't really, it's my bro's 50th


----------



## Fnaar (30 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Bring him along, he can't be worse than you.


If only it was poss... I'd love to put faces to names etc etc.


----------



## Trickedem (30 Jul 2015)

Just a reminder of the venue

http://m.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/pubs/the-crosse-keys
See you from about 6pm


----------



## srw (30 Jul 2015)

Fnaar said:


> Can't really, it's my bro's 50th


Time to knock off a quick one first.


----------



## srw (30 Jul 2015)

There's nothing quite like a good single entendre. Except perhaps for a pint.


----------



## srw (31 Jul 2015)

Have a good one, everyone. I've had some extremely good news today, so I've got five and a half years of pent-up stress flowing out of me in relief. That and screwed-up Southwest Trains (and Sunday's ton and the fact that once in the City I'd be shuttling between two pubs) are sending me home.


----------



## Trickedem (31 Jul 2015)

I'm running a bit late, but should be there about 7pm


----------



## arallsopp (1 Aug 2015)

What the pissing crikey Abi Titmuss was that? Seem to be four ciders down and train bound.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Aug 2015)

That was fun. I have never been to such a vast pub before. Great decor and a ruthlessly efficient bar crew....brilliant. Thank you to @User (I believe) for buying us some snacks. They were really good. I spent time with @MacB and Mick trying to fathom out the way forward for current capitalism in London. We nearly got there, but I refused the last pint when the prize was within our grasp. A mad dash back home through the City, Parliament Square, Hyde Park Corner, Knightsbridge and a few more miles. London looked wonderful.

Thank you Tim for setting it up.

A bientot.


----------



## MacB (1 Aug 2015)

Good laugh, cavernous pub and great to see people again, including some celebrities:-

Dick Dastardly, denied it of course but then admitted to being off to that whackiest of races today the Brompton WC...I rest my case

Dracula, Vlad, whatever you want to call him - we decided that was the only possible answer to Micks Peter Pan appearance


I made it home with a stroke of good fortune - got cab, got train, fell asleep, woke up needing toilet, went to toilet and tannoy announced next stop is Farnborough, exit toilet, exit train, sig of relief, walk home and pass out.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Aug 2015)

I was running a bit early, I popped in at about 4, I was intending to stay for the duration, but I was called back to 'base' for not much, as it happened . There were some cycle-y looking folk at the bar, one with a P100 bag, I don't know if that was you lot


----------



## Dayvo (1 Aug 2015)

User said:


> I will call that mission accomplished.



He hasn't woken up/come-to yet!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2015)

That was jolly good fun peeps. Really nice pub with a fantastic selection of beers. Lovely to see some of the CC posse not in Lycra :-) 
MacB, you're looking really good bud. Be nice to see you on a ride again soon.


----------



## StuAff (1 Aug 2015)

Another evening I wish I could have been in three places at once (none of them work).


----------

